# Skid Steer Rear View



## Bluebeard

My neighbor lets me use his bobcat hi-flow mounted with a snowblower to blow our mile long dirt driveway. I am slowly getting used to using the bobcat, but there are some aspects that drive me crazy- the main one is when I am blowing the road, it is difficult for me to see how close to the gravel I am with the blower (Since I cannot look down and forward, nor can I see behind me) - so I am literally clueless as to how good of a job I am doing without stopping it and getting out and looking or backing up to see what I have done. So a couple of questions: 

1. What is the best (unobtrusive) place to mount mirrors so I can see behind me? What type of mirror(s) do you use and how do you mount them. 

2. Same with rear facing spot lights (for seeing behind me when I am plowing at night). Where is the best place to mount them? 

Since it is a Bobcat, and I am used to a normal tractor, it offers a whole new set of problems. 

But other than not being able to see what I am doing, I really like the power of the front mounted blower- that sucker rips. 

Rick


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I'm accustomed to Cat Skid steers mostly, and the unit I always used most recently, had a regular interior rear view mirroir that worked real well. Lights, you just need to add them whereever you can so that they stay out of the lift arms and still allow you to access the engine. The Skid steers take some getting used to, is all I can tell you. They are VERY responsive in every aspect, and are hard, at first, to get the feel of as you know, but with time, you'll become a real pro, then when you use a regular tractor, it will be utter anguish!:lmao:


----------



## GreenFlyer

There are some good videos on YouTube of the Bobcat blowing snow. I have not seen any snow blower throw snow farther than one of these machines. I do not have the brand name of the unit in front of me right now, but there is a video unit available that one can mount inside the Bobcat. It allows a person to see behind the equipment they are operating. When I was picking up parts a cpl of weeks ago I saw a working unit sitting on the shelf. It appears to be very sturdy. I think it was originally made for combines but I do not see why it could not be used for Bobcats also. The place where I was picking up parts sells lots of Bobcat equipment.


----------



## jschaubel

It's always tough to see behind you when operating a skid steer. However, as menitioned above Caterpillar offers a rear view mirror that help. In addition the C series Cat skid steers and multi terrain loaders have an optiona lighting and mirro package that mounts on to the loader arms. This give you a mirror on either side and additional lighting on both arms. So it makes an outstanding package when using a snow blower. A great place to find used cat skid steers is at Battlefield Equipment http://used.battlefieldequipment.ca


----------

